
3 Surprising Lessons from Ditching My Car in Los Angeles - Enthouan
https://medium.com/@miccohen/can-i-live-a-year-in-l-a-without-a-car-b0287ee5fcfb
======
carlivar
I'm surprised the bus was never an option. Los Angeles has a pretty good bus
system.

Or light rail now that the Expo Line is open, though you need to be going to
certain places for that.

------
garganzol
When I read that article, I started to feel the tears running down my face...
Author's experience has some deep points.

You didn't read the article yet? Go and do it. Watch the video too. It's worth
it.

------
stuaxo
Something quite annoying about anyone writing in themselves in the third
person.

